# Suche Schaltauge  V3 2013   ***dringend***



## Vali23 (29. August 2014)

Hey Leute,
ich brauche dringend ein neues Schaltauge für mein V3, da meins hin ist und es am 8.9 nach Saalbach geht.
Also wer eins über hat bitte bei mir melden.

Grüße
Valentin


----------



## DerohneName (30. August 2014)

http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCCatalog.asp?ActionID=67174912&PBCATID=2328594

Falls es so schnell zu dir kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vali23 (2. September 2014)

Danke,
hat sich jetzt erledigt dank CRC und Expressversand.


----------

